# HP Pavilion DV9910US Laptop



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay. My dad has this laptop and re-installed Vista via the hard drive route. Now, the laptop will not recognize the wireless card installed. No need to worry about drivers, etc as the computer doesn't 'think' that there is a wireless card installed. Updated windows all the way, and no joy.

I told him to just buy a USB wireless or install Ubuntu to see if that would recognize it. Any ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If Vista really can't see the wireless card then the card is bad. Modern networking devices are plug-and-play, and if the plug-and-play feature isn't working there is no way to communicate with the device.

Look in the Device Manager to verify that it's not there. To get to the Device Manager, right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. Click on the Device Manager link.

Look in the Device Manager under Network Adapters. If you see the wireless device then delete it and reboot. Vista should find it during the reboot. It may require you to provide driver software.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It doesn't show up under the Device Manager.

But when I run msinfo it shows the aethos (spelling) card.

I figured, from the post I have been able to read about it, it is a pretty common experience with these laptops, and since it is so far out from the warranty I just figure he will either need to hard wire into his DSL or just get a USB wireless.

Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If that's the case then I agree, the USB device would be your least expensive route.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Why not just replace the wireless card? It should be fairly easily accessed via the bottom panels.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> Why not just replace the wireless card? It should be fairly easily accessed via the bottom panels.


He could do that and end-up with a better product, but I was thinking that the USB device was less expensive. There are lots of USB adapters available for under $10.

But that wifi device is available at eBay for $20, delivered.

New HP Pavilion DV6000 DV9000 WiFi Card 459339 001 G50 Compaq Presario C700 F700 | eBay

There is also one available for $5, but it's not guaranteed to work.

WiFi Card HP Pavilion DV6000 DV9000 Compaq G50 C700 F700 459339 001 09 064 | eBay

Those are the only two I found at eBay. Interesting choice.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It is easy to get to. I took it out to see if it would reset, just four screws and out it comes.

It was an older laptop that my dad keeps down in the shop for when he needs to look something up and doesn't really want to walk up to the house and wash up.

He's was just looking for something cheap to get it working. I dropped our van off today so we could get to changing the shocks and rebuild the carb this weekend and he wanted to know if I wanted it. My mom is getting a new laptop from work, so he has one to replace it with. I said sure, so now it is sitting in the back of my truck.

So now it is my decision as to replace the card or a little micro USB thing. No preference here.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you try installing the driver software from HP?

Not ALL devices are plug and play that show up in the device manager. Most wifi cards are but try installing the software anyway. 

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp37501-38000/sp37903.exe

Since you can find what card it is there is a good possibility it is still working and not PnP.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried to reinstall all the drivers, but it never recognized the physical card itself. Issue is moot now as I found one of those little micro USB wireless that I had laying around from a few months back when a friend of mine had some extras.

Popped it in, set the security and now I have an extra laptop that I will be leaving in the camper for when we go camping so I won't have to pack up any of the other ones. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah, well there you go. I recommended the wireless card because they ARE cheap; but free is better. LOL


----------

